# Of course. Happens every year ...



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

:evil:


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

YIKES!


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Im just south of you west of Rochester. I didn't see snow for us, just rain and some sleet. I'll have to keep an eye on it. I always hate our springs. Most anxious time of yr for me. Waiting for the lawn to dry just enough to run the dethatching rake, spray humic before prodiamine. My ground temps were at 43*-45* yesterday. It's going to be here before you know it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah, think We can use the sprinkler system to keep it melted?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Wunderground is the only site I've found that shows more than an inch or two. Seems odd they're so different than the others.

Edit: I'm in Eagan/IGH.

Edit2: OK, now AccuWeather also says blizzard conditions with about a foot of snow. Gd...


----------



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

Don't worry, we'll get a whole 24 hours of spring before the temp jumps to 90


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's already been changing a lot. It's just too unstable to tell anymore besides the wind.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep, it's coming. Looks like they don't know for sure how much, depends on which model. Either way I feel like we aren't ever out of the woods completely till the middle of May.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Just east of you fine folks in the land of the lakes, I'm sitting at 73F air temp and soil temps are currently 59F. Too windy to apply prodiamine so I'll have to wait until the 6-10" of forecasted snow melts and the soil warms up again.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cripes, news tonight said we could get up to 17 inches now.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I put my snowblower away for the season already!


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Now I know who to blame!! Haha. I had a neighbor that did that last yr as well when we had another storm or two come along as also.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Really tempting to spray Pre M, but that darn wind. Soil has been spiking near 60 mid day but drops to 40s overnight, and will be cold for at least the next week. Got ice-out on the local lake today. Last year it was May 1st for ice-out.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I put pre m down two days ago and cut today. I'm ready!!


----------



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

For those outside of Minnesota reading this, late season snowfalls tend to be subject to one-upsmanship of all the television stations. One channel will say 4 inches, another will say 6, then another will say 10...

Currently we're expecting about 1000 feet of snow and it just keeps going up.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

Killsocket said:


> I put my snowblower away for the season already!


I almost put mine away but didn't... I did put on my summer tires though, which are kind of bald. :x


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

My soil temp meter has hit 60+ 3 days in a row by 9am, so today I caved, mowed to clear the leaves, then sprayed Pre M.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

My mothers in Madison MN. You guys anywhere near that? She tells me about the weather all the time and I just don't have any idea how you guys deal with that!


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Madison is waaay out west of the cities. I'm in S.E. You get used to it. Last fall I was planning on putting down 2 more apps of urea plus my winterizer to my dogs pen when we got 5 inches. You just never get your hopes up for much. 85* one day, 40 the next. This winter we had one day that was -37, and a day and a half later it was 43. Not much you can do about it. I still only had ground temps at 49* down here though today. But we still have quite a few spots with snow in the yard. We had a bit more snow down here this winter than you guys did in the cities.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's saying 10-18. Let's hope!


----------



## Lawnjohn (Apr 10, 2019)

Wondering if I should overseed before the April snow or after


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> I still only had ground temps at 49* down here though today.


How are you measuring soil temps? I use a digital meter at 2" depth and it has been hitting 60+ once the sun is up. I know at 6" deep it is about 50F but the weed seeds are near the surface.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

2 inches with two different digital thermometers (I don't like trusting just one) but like I mentioned, we had some more late snow than you guys did. I was going to test again today, but I won't have time before the snow hits to throw down anyways.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like we are only in for 1-5 down here now. So I'll guess 4-6 here on the northern part of that. So I will take that over the 12-18 initially thought. Sorry you guys up north are getting more it looks like.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

_time to move_ :lol:

Seriously though. I was just reading this article the other day. I'm glad I don't like up north.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Yep, downgraded to only a few inches at most in the southeast metro. Will be mostly rain and ice now.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Lawnjohn said:


> Wondering if I should overseed before the April snow or after


Normally I would say yes for sure. The snow will help push the seeds down a bit more. Unless it melts to quick and runs off with it. But we are supposed to get a lot of rain too. So not sure if I would on this one?


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

bullet said:


> _time to move_ :lol:
> 
> Seriously though. I was just reading this article the other day. I'm glad I don't like up north.


We were actually trying to move to Jax Florida this spring. The cold is too hard on the wife with her cancer, but the jobs didn't pan out soon enough. So we are staying for atleast another yr. I was getting excited to tackle a different breed of turf and getting into cutting low.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Rucraz2 said:


> bullet said:
> 
> 
> > _time to move_ :lol:
> ...


Florida! That's quite the transition from one border to the next! I'm so sorry to hear about your wife's cancer. I really wish ya'll the best of luck!


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

We got around 5" yesterday and lightning and thunder this morning that shook the house. Strong winds and some more light snow. The kids and I have been sitting here without power for the last half hour. Which doesn't happen very often. Looks like out west is getting 12"-24". How much did you guys get in the cities?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I mowed already. About 8" of slop over 2 days - just south of Minneapolis.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

My mother in Madison said they got 12.5 inches.
@TommyTester I texted her that pic, she thought it was funny.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

We are getting a little bit of everything up in my neck of the woods. Snow, sleet, hail, thunder, lightning, and hard rain. It's everything wrapped up in one storm. Neat. :roll:


----------



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

We just got a light sprinkling up here near Toronto, temp will be 59 tomorrow and something resembling normal. We just need some sun, haven't really seen it since fall lol


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> We are getting a little bit of everything up in my neck of the woods. Snow, sleet, hail, thunder, lightning, and hard rain. It's everything wrapped up in one storm. Neat. :roll:


@Killsocket 
Yeah, I just drove over to Tractor Supply to pick up a pull-behind lawn sweeper -the roads were bad, the blizzards winds were nasty, visibility poor, then on the way back got slammed with sleet, hail, thunder, rain, and snow. There is an odd brown tint on the snow down here too - all over. Perhaps field dust carried in by the storm. Never seen that around here.

Had hoped to be sweeping the lawn Friday. Might have to wait a day. :lol:


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

We just got power back at 4:30. 9 hours without electricity. Apparently there's power liners down everywhere. Hope it stays on. My daughter opened the back door to get a handful that she wanted to eat. I yelled at her that it looked dirty. Weatherman said it was dust from texas that mixed in with the storm on the news this evening. Either way hopefully it's all gone by mid next week.

Those sweepers work ok. I tried my buddies last yr with a detaching rake. On my acre though it took waay too many trips too dump. I snatched up a front dethatcher for my lawn mower and will just bag it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah that was nuts to see the color. I wonder what fungus came with it.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

At least the dirt in the snow will be in the lawn and I can pretend to be Connor Ward when the snow melts.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Great, I too thought about getting a light layer of soil on the lawn from it, I didn't even consider fungus though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Great, I too thought about getting a light layer of soil on the lawn from it, I didn't even consider fungus though.


But fungus is space. Spaceships are literally eaten away from some of this exposure.

But instead of dust what if it was all pollen?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> Those sweepers work ok. I tried my buddies last yr with a detaching rake. On my acre though it took waay too many trips too dump. I snatched up a front dethatcher for my lawn mower and will just bag it.


I mainly got it to "fluff up" the lawn in the Spring and collect Summer clippings when I screw-up and miss a cutting. It will be interesting to experiment with it. I was looking at a bagger for my rider but they are bulky, dirty, and take up a lot of room if kept on the mower. I side discharge (er ... my mower that is. :lol: )

Next week I'll do a video on the sweeper. My Channel


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Haha, thats funny you say that because I thought his sweeper was very big and bulky, but I know there are different sizes to those. I try not to bag either, but more times than not I'm mowing more than 1/2 the blade off so I don't want that laying on the lawn. Plus I have a monster pile of clippings that is making some great compost in the back. It did pick up the pine needles better than my mower could. Plus I'm not beating up a pair of blades doing that. That's why I have an extra set though. Can't wait to see the vid.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Odd I've been digging more up about air born soil and found this article.

Was the area effected at this time from where we got at this "soil" from?

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/skbaer/valley-fever-fungal-infection-spreading-climate-change


----------

